# Going to tokyo, where is ADA store?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello guys, i am heading to tokyo on bus trip next week and am determined to visit the amano store (the place in those beautiful photos with hundreds of amano tanks). 

For those of you who have been there, can you please tell me where it is and how to get there by train from tokyo area? Also do they open 7 days a week and do you need to buy tickets or something? 

Sorry i couldnt find any info about it on the net and dont speak japanese at all. 

thank you


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Try their web site. http://www.adana.co.jp

They've got directions, open hours, etc....


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_gallery/gallery2.php

^ more details - and remember, it's a gallery, not a store


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, wow this is pretty far! 3-5 hrs from tokyo by train! I will have to figure something about, dont want to be that guy in lost in translation


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

What? I'd love to be the guy in Lost in Translation, he gets the cute girl


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

newguy,
when are you going to be there?


----------



## vtchica (Jun 8, 2005)

if you do get to go, please take lots of pictures! 

oh gosh, it would be so cool to be able to visit that place


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

check this out: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-notes-tokyo-aquarium-stores-56k-warning.html


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i am in tokyo now staying at roppongi hills, haven't done much yet as work been crazy (everyone here in the office works until 10-11PM EVERY DAY! and i thought 7pm was bad back in ny..)

will definitely hit up aqua forest next weekend, not sure if i can make it to ada ... 6 hrs round trip even without getting lost, was so looking forward to it as well  thought it was like a 20 min subway ride from tokyo, guess not


----------



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know if its too late or not but I was just in Tokyo and checked out Aqua Forest. The phone number is 03-5367-0765 and they don't speak English well so make sure your up on your Japanese.

Exit JR line Shinjuku Ku Kabuki Cho 1 Chome or Shinjuku 3 Chome. Either way they are down stairs next to a few clothing boutiques in the subway mall.

They are open 10:00-21:00
www.a-forest.co.jp/

Hope that might help if you need any other info feel free to ask.

I might try and get pictures of my visit up one day.


----------



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh and if you want to see the bar from lost in translation just head over to the Park Hyatt. I believe its the 45th floor pretty neat place. I stayed there a few nights.


----------

